# Skyraider has Bolt Sense 3.6



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

Saw this on Twitter this morning:










And this:










By the time I had showered and thought about screenshots, he had deleted the post where he mentioned that 3.6 was "quite the upgrade" from 2.1.

And so I say this:










Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

For those curious about the purpose of that leak months back:

http://www.openmobilepr.com/Default.aspx?SecId=7&CatId=12


----------



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

Strange that the screen shot of the Cobalt says "4G" instead of "LTE."


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

mrtonk said:


> Strange that the screen shot of the Cobalt says "4G" instead of "LTE."


 Simple they used a stock generic thunderbolt picture. Look at the weather location it says Seattle. Plus why would it be in English if this phone is in Puerto rico.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule (Jun 13, 2011)

Means nothing unless it's a leak of the official update other wise everything is going to be broken every which way including data and probably camera.


----------



## KGBxxx (Jul 13, 2011)

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Means nothing unless it's a leak of the official update other wise everything is going to be broken every which way including data and probably camera.


He hinted on twitter that it's a leak. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

It is a leak nitsuj broke the silence on xda.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sorullo_xgrx (May 5, 2012)

KGBxxx said:


> He hinted on twitter that it's a leak.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


if you notice on the picture he posted on the notification bar it shows a dev icon .. thinking might be one of the builds straight from HTC

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

Liarsenic said:


> It is a leak nitsuj broke the silence on xda.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, just saw that. Looks like BAMF has the goods. I'll take a link anytime thx


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule (Jun 13, 2011)

Well I'll believe it when it get's posted till than I'm assuming it's some sort of port or not even on the Mecha.


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Well I'll believe it when it get's posted till than I'm assuming it's some sort of port or not even on the Mecha.


its a userdebug rom from april and its for the mecha

ro.build.id=IML74K
ro.build.display.id=htc_mecha-userdebug 4.0.3 IML74K eng..20120425.150931 test-keys
ro.aa.project=MECHA_ICS_35_S
ro.aa.romver=7.00.605.2
ro.build.description=7.00.605.2 CL370649 test-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=verizon_wwe/htc_mecha/mecha:4.0.3/IML74K/370649.2:userdebug/test-keys
ro.product.version=7.00.605.2 710RD
ro.build.date=三 4月 25 15:10:26 CST 2012


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

cant wait to crack that thing open and see what it can do!


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule (Jun 13, 2011)

nitsuj17 said:


> its a userdebug rom from april and its for the mecha
> 
> ro.build.id=IML74K
> ro.build.display.id=htc_mecha-userdebug 4.0.3 IML74K eng..20120425.150931 test-keys
> ...


That's pretty old hopefully that means they are ready for an actual update in a few weeks. Although that would probably be useful for AOSP if it has fully working data and camera/camcorder we can probably harvest that to fix remaining bugs.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

If it has a kernel and working ril I think we would be set.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's hoping it gets released in short order.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I thought HTC put a lock down on that April test build? Thought if it was leaked legal action would happen. Maybe they felt sorry for what we are going through and threw us a bone? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bukowski (Sep 2, 2011)

http://www.teambamf.net/topic/4331-romics-leak-for-htc-mecha-7006052-403-08212012/

there she blows!


----------



## bukowski (Sep 2, 2011)

looks like a mod merged my other thread, which i totally understand. sorry for cluttering things up.

just follow the above posted link for the leak, folks.


----------



## jwort93 (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice! It wont help us with camera though. From what I understand we need kernel source not just a compiled build.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow...this is a fully working ICS Sense ROM?....giving it a try

EDIT: BAMF website is being super slow...says 8 hours left for 389 MB...lol


----------



## KGBxxx (Jul 13, 2011)

Mirror anyone 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cbizzle (Jul 19, 2011)

Downloading now at the blazing speed of 15 KB/s, crap make that 13. Quit getting off of work and start working nights people!


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

mine stopped downloading







...now the Team BAMF website won't even pull up


----------



## cbizzle (Jul 19, 2011)

Mine's chugging for now, but it's down to 9

Edit: The download was taking too long and was stopped by the network.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

cbizzle said:


> Mine's chugging for now, but it's down to 9
> 
> Edit: The download was taking too long and was stopped by the network.


hmm wondering what is going on...thats what happened to mine


----------



## cbizzle (Jul 19, 2011)

between the download flubbing out and their entire site not loading I'd say they didn't anticipate demand


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

cbizzle said:


> between the download flubbing out and their entire site not loading I'd say they didn't anticipate demand


That's what I was thinking...everyone with a Thunderbolt is downloading it right now lol


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

Poor team bamf, they must have gotten absolutely hammered. Hopefully they can get back up soon.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

What do you think....around 2.a.m.?


----------



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

TCM said:


> For those curious about the purpose of that leak months back:
> 
> http://www.openmobil...ecId=7&CatId=12


Why did my thread get merged with this one? Mine was related to a gingerbread leak months ago.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

padraic said:


> Poor team bamf, they must have gotten absolutely hammered. Hopefully they can get back up soon.


 Should never have hosted the download there. Then they're saying not to mirror it. I can understand that for the sake of tracking the # of downloads, but how many people _CAN_ download it vs who _WANT_ to download it ?


----------



## cbizzle (Jul 19, 2011)

Even worse, if it's counting every download attempt as a download (as it's showing up on the site counter) then it's all for naught anyway.



hall said:


> Should never have hosted the download there. Then they're saying not to mirror it. I can understand that for the sake of tracking the # of downloads, but how many people _CAN_ download it vs who _WANT_ to download it ?


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

If their site can't handle the load they should let 2-3 mirrors host it to help out... I mean it's crashing their site.. lol


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Knowing its out there and nobody can get it is worse than the long wait for it.


----------

